# Trad Winter Overcoats



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wondering what type of overcoat guys here are wearing with winter in the Northeast coming sooner or later. What are some of the trad overcoat styles; are they still available?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Thifted trenchcoats with liners?


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

I choose my winter long coats from the following. I also wear a lined trench coat from time to time.

J. Press Camel Hair Polo Coat


JAB camel Hair Polo Coat


J. Press Grenfell reversible Duffle Coat (wool on one side/600 thread count per inch cotton on the other)


Hickey Freeman Black/White Wool Herringbone Car Coat


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Not that far north, but at 3300 feet in Western North Carolina, we do get a good bit of winter. I alternately wear a Gloverall duffel coat, a wool topcoat or a tweed shooting coat by Chrysallis that has a quilted lining that easily fits over a blazer. I also have a Brooks Brothers trench coat with a liner that rarely (the liner) is used so the trench serves as a raincoat. These have been accumulated over twenty or so years. During less old weather I usually opt for a Barbour Beaufort over a sweater. Needless to say, I'm a "coat guy"!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I have this in olive and a Barbour Duffel Coat also in olive. It a standard duffel, looks just like a Gloverall.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

A Tibbett duffle that I bought new 20 years ago, BB trench (both DB and SB) with the same liner, thrifted, A MightyMac sherling thrifted but I sold that one after thrifting a very old LLBean -cursive- down parka. I do not like topcoats, and passed many high quality -cashmere- ones in thrift stores. Still looking for a Harris or other handwoven tweed coat in my size. Always on the search for tweed caps.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

That Grenfell is fantastic, Billax. Wow.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

straw sandals said:


> That Grenfell is fantastic, Billax. Wow.


Thank you, Straw Sandals. It is a treasure to me!


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

I have a navy Loden coat. You can find them cheaply on eBay. Indestructible.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

These days, all I have left are my trenchcoats, but O'Connell's is trad overcoat central -

https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/home.php?cat=377

Go crazy! :icon_cheers:









And -


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> These days, all I have left are my trenchcoats, but O'Connell's is trad overcoat central -
> 
> https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/home.php?cat=377
> 
> ...


This and add MacIntosh for the shoulder season. ...


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Hugo Boss D-B overcoat, extremely light but warm wool
BB polo coat, bought last spring so this winter will be it's first outing
one of my three West German-made trenchcoats with all the trimmings


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Single breasted Joseph Aboud Camelhair, Vintage British Warm, (2) PRL Vintage long Duffle Coats, Burberry Trench with liner


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

fred johnson said:


> vintage British Warm


I've never been able to find one of those in my size, unfortunately. I really like the quasi-military aura of the things.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> I've never been able to find one of those in my size, unfortunately. I really like the quasi-military aura of the things.


Throated last year for $10, excellent condition, long, heavy and super warm.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

fred johnson said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been able to find one of those in my size, unfortunately.
> ...


lucky ********


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

I was thinking about picking up a grey herring bone chesterfield. Or is that a little too formal for the chinos and sport shirt guy like myself.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

NathanielD said:


> I was thinking about picking up a grey herring bone chesterfield. Or is that a little too formal for the chinos and sport shirt guy like myself.


You mean with the black velvet collar? Then the answer is "yes."


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

^ Further to my comment above, if you find such a coat in a thrift store for $40 then buy it and wear it. But given that you dress casually most of the time, I don't recommend spending the $1000+ to get a new one.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

NathanielD said:


> I was thinking about picking up a grey herring bone chesterfield. Or is that a little too formal for the chinos and sport shirt guy like myself.


Nathaniel,
In Madison, the most appropriate winter coat is a Gloverall duffel coat.
That is one cold place.
just my $.02,
Tom


----------



## mayostard (Mar 10, 2013)

Billax said:


> JAB camel Hair Polo Coat


WOW

When did JAB make this?


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

mayostard said:


> WOW
> 
> When did JAB make this?


You can buy it from JAB today for $148.75. I've worn this one for about three years, though only about a dozen times per year. It is a wonderful value. Here's the URL:

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_366723


----------



## mayostard (Mar 10, 2013)

"Product is no longer available."


----------



## mayostard (Mar 10, 2013)

Please don't tell me that coat was available earlier this week at JAB, I've been browsing through there (and several other places) since christmas looking for a double-breasted topcoat. I never see a decent one in my size thrifting/ebay, so I was ready to buy something new but I'm not spending the $1k+ for a BB/PRL polo coat.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

BB double breasted trench with zip out liner for wear with sport coats. However, I'm going to wear it today with a suit. Expected *wind chill today is minus 60 *so the extra layer of cloth will be a welcome addition. To keep my old bald head warm, I normally wear a wool driving cap with the trench.

A tan camel hair / merino wool blend single breasted overcoat for wear with brown suits and navy herringbone and charcoal gray herringbone suits. My wife picked it up at an estate sale years ago. A tan trilby tops this off unless worn with a charcoal herringbone (charcaol fedora) or with a blue herringbone suit (navy fedora).

A navy merino wool overcoat from JAB (red lapel) that I wear with gray suits. Purchased thi new roughly 25 years ago. Usually worn with a charcoal fedora.

A charcoal herringbone from J Press that I normally wear with navy / blue suits topped with a navy fedora. Purchased recently on the exchange from no other than DogHouseReilly, who by the way shipped promptly and was a plkeasure to deal with.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

mayostard said:


> Please don't tell me that coat was available earlier this week at JAB, I've been browsing through there (and several other places) since christmas looking for a double-breasted topcoat. I never see a decent one in my size thrifting/ebay, so I was ready to buy something new but I'm not spending the $1k+ for a BB/PRL polo coat.


Did you check the local store? I saw MANY in two local stores not two weeks ago while browsing for winter coats and ended up with a coat that was marked as unavailable online but available in-store. Similarly, they had 3-button camel hair blazers for $50 online but only 2-buttons in-store for $250. I was told their online inventory does not cover their local inventories, only what is available at the distribution center.


----------



## mayostard (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah I'll try to go by today just to see. that coat apparently comes and goes, it's not showing up at all now if you click on "all outerwear" though the direct link to it works.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

I imagine with the weather many of you poor guys are having its the thickest, warmest coat to hand :smile:


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I am doing three this year (1) Polo camel hair, (2) Land's End Commuter and (3) thrifted Burberry trench with original, removable liner.


----------

